

Show HN: Your Musical Memory Lane - MTminded
http://retroj.am

======
chipuni
The idea is cute. But I know what years I went to elementary school, high
school, and so forth. And it links to fewer songs than the Billboard website.

The other problem is that it doesn't ask what kind of music I listened to when
I was growing up. I went to a Fundamentalist Christian high school. So the
groups I listened to -- Petra, Stryper, Michael W Smith, Daniel Amos --
wouldn't be in your musical memory lane.

Good luck making a "musical memory lane" of nostalgia.

------
GotAnyMegadeth
This is a cool idea, though it doesn't really work for me. I've only heard of
a couple of the artists it suggested, and that is because I know that I
dislike them. Perhaps if you could select a genre other than pop?

